# Wow-kb Toys-sale On Jl Pullbacks



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Man, Just Got Back From The Mall Shopping With The Wife ( I Hate Shopping .) She Went To Victorias Secret And On A Fluke I Went Into Kb Toys. Clerk Said No Slot Car Stuff So I Looked Around A Bit And There They Were 11 JL Pullback Cars . Some Chassis I Had Were Sitting Idle Back Home So I Dished Out $.99 For Each And Went Back To See If My Wife Had Found Out The Secret Yet. She Might Tell Me Tonite If I Can Put The Air Brush Down. What A Find !!!!!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Not much of a Doc, Your supossed to find out what the secret is, not have her tell you. As "Larry the cable guy says", Victorias Secret is a Chuckie Cheese for older fellers..., and you should be shopping with her there. Great find on the bodies though, what did you pick up?


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

brown nomads-cudas-mustangs and something that resembles a cobra with a top on it


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

good score Doc. My K-Bee stores have been all dried up for months now. Thats every mall and free standing K-Bee in central NJ and even a few malls in eastern PA. Bummer for me.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*Toys-r-us Changing There Name To Toys-were-us*

Ive Seen On The News Down Here In Georgia That Our Toys-r-us Stores Are Selling Out Or Closing And Theyre Expanding There Brats-r-us Baby Line.they Say Theyre Losing Money To Wal-marts And K-marts, Etc.i See The Stocks Arent That Good. Hope To Get In On A Goin Outta Business Sale At Our T-r-u Stores. They Got Piles Of Stuff.what Yall Heard On The Other Side Of The Country ??????


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Haven't seen a JL pullback in a KB in two years. And when I did spot them there, they only had an inner (one box as the associate stated) according to kid with the zits.  rr


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Doc,
Toys-R-Us in not going out of business.....YET! They are going to be concentrating on Babies-are-us, and placing the Toys-R-Us division in line to be purchased at a later date. I know that many product lines are being scaled back or even eliminated. Rumor has it that this includes Hot Wheels, Johnny Lightning, and Matchbox, because they are so easy to steal, but not worth putting security tags on, so they are going to be a casualty, along with many other small items. (This info comes from a friend who is a TRU warehouse manager)
Most stores are already having 50% sales here in the north east. Again, this is to scale back unwanted inventory. TRU will try to muddle through the holiday season, but after January comes, no one is sure how long or even if at all TRU will continue to exist. 
Let's all hope for a strong holiday showing to keep them on the map. I know alot of people who work for TRU, and the longer they can hold on to their jobs, the better. Who can even imagine a world with no Toys-R-Us?? Kind of sad to think about. Welcome to corporate America.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

thanks fer da info jpr. im callin ta see whats on sale


----------

